# Great late comedians



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

This is Dave Allen, a Dubliner. Born in 1936, (same year as my father) he died in 2005, aged 59. I met him once in the shower, as we went to the same gym in Kensington. 

He was always a good dresser, nearly always in a light grey 3-piece suit when on TV and he ALWAYS wore black socks & black shoes with his light grey suits, as do I, as do most islanders who care about their attire :icon_smile_wink:

Anyway, he was one of the greatest comedic storytellers. He also wrote and performed in his own sketch shows on TV for many years.

Here's another one (showing his socks & shoes :icon_smile_wink about giving up smoking:





And a great one on religion (suit colour? )





The S word and Americans





I'm expecting some clips from the late great Bill Hicks and Lenny Bruce.
Two other American favourites of mine, Bob Newhart and Jackie Mason, are they dead...yet? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The late Red Skelton will always rank high in my book. Not only was he a genuinely funny man, but he was also a good, decent man in private life. I also like the late George Carlin.

Cruiser


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Dave Allen = I love him as a kid. Not that I understood his jokes and stories. I do however remember my Father in hysterics when watching his shows and that's what made me laugh...

When I got older and 'got' his humour, I was hooked. The man was a genius and the best comedian to come from this island easy.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

Peter Sellers. Whether in a movie, or being interviewed, my jaw muscles would ache with the continuous laughter. Not just the knowing smirk awarded to an inside joke or a clever, intellectually comment; but a roaring belly laugh.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bob Newhart and Jackie Mason are apparently still alive. (I just googled.)

Laurel and Hardy were two greats who passed away in the 50s and 60s. I love their stuff.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow! These are all great comedians. (especially Bill Hicks and George Carlin)But to add to this list, I would say Richard Pryor and Mitch Hedberg were pretty good comedians


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Clips guys, clips!! Come on do some bloody work and find your favourite clips on Youtube or whatever!


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

*The Great T-T*

Cad, bounder, dandy, sublime comedian - Terry-Thomas.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Brilliant stiuff. TT was hilarious! Absolute sh'ar!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Red Skelton is my all time favorite with Benny Hill and George Carlin tied for second. However I have to mention Robin Williams who would be number one if I had not discovered Res Skelton.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

When did Robin Williams die?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Ernie Kovacs


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> When did Robin Williams die?


When he made Mrs.Doubtfire....


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

George Carlin & Richard Prior.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> When he made Mrs.Doubtfire....


Ouch!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Buddy Hackett,He was hilarious.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Clips guys, clips!! Come on do some bloody work and find your favourite clips on Youtube or whatever!


Here you go:

Mitch Hedberg:https://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ZDppyRuK7RI/

Richard Pryor:https://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTE2NDU5NDQw.html

George Carlin:

Bill Hicks:

Enjoy!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Tommy Cooper was one of the all time greats. He died on stage.






He was funny just to look at. Even before he started on the daft tricks.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> Tommy Cooper was one of the all time greats. He died on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All he had/has to do is put that crazy and confused look on his face and I'm in tears.....

I was watching the Royal Variety Performance that night - when he died. We all thought he was being funny. It was very sad, yet I suppose it was the way to go..... on your feet making people happy with laughter....

TC is right up there....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Time to watch It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World again.

They are all in it!!

(Except Abbott and Costello)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What about Bill Cosby,even though he's still alive,I enjoyed watching him during The Cosby Show years.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Tommy Cooper indeed, one of the greats, loved his act. I can recommend the film The Plank for anyone who hasn't yet seen it. Tommy Cooper & Eric Sykes in great form.

Now, I might be about to ruffle some feathers, but do you know what I never found Morecambe & Wise in the slightest bit funny, never liked them. In the same way that I never liked Little & Large, Cannon & Ball, The Crankies, Laurel & Hardy and all other double acts that relied on a straightman.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

The Plank was hilarious....

Now,while I broadly agree with your dislike of mentioned double acts - those unrepeatable ones from the 80s in particular, Morecambe and Wise was another staple in my house. I was never (still not) into their song and dance routines, bar the 'toast popping' sketch perhaps.

Laurel and Hardy on the other hand epitomise how brilliant situation comedy and 'wordless dialogue' could be. A raised eyebrow on Ollie's face said a million times more than the spoken word. Without them, The Plank would not exist as it was the wordless dialogue between Cooper and Sykes that was it's brilliance.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> The Plank was hilarious....
> 
> The Plank would not exist as it was the wordless dialogue between Cooper and Sykes that was it's brilliance.


It wasn't wordless though. They spoke to each other in it. But in single words and in mumbled sounds. I watched it just again last week..and I must admit I was surprised at how much talking they actually do in it. The scene in the timber yard even has some normal speaking.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> When did Robin Williams die?


He didn't !!!
I slipped into thoughts of any comedian in the second sentence and ignored the fact Williams does not qualify dut to his failure to discorporate.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Country Irish said:


> He didn't !!!
> I slipped into thoughts of any comedian in the second sentence and ignored the fact Williams does not qualify dut to his failure to discorporate.


How inconsiderate of him, what a cad, what a bounder, what an aboslute rotter!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> How inconsiderate of him, what a cad, what a bounder, what an aboslute rotter!


All might be true but I would rather he hang around for a long time before he qualifies for "Late-Great" status.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Country Irish said:


> All might be true but I would rather he hang around for a long time before he qualifies for "Late-Great" status.


I agree, I've got some of his early stand-up routines on VHS & they're still brilliant.

"These trosuers are so tight, you can tell what religion I am"

A classic line!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I agree, I've got some of his early stand-up routines on VHS & they're still brilliant.
> 
> "These trosuers are so tight, you can tell what religion I am"
> 
> A classic line!


A great one! I like it when he goes int rapid fire mode and he is hitting you with so many jokes so fast you can't get over one before the next one is twisting your brain.


----------

